# Moldcraft fish fender teaser?



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone used one of these? 

http://www.moldcraftproducts.com/teasers.html


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have for years, who knows how well they work at attracting billfish, but for me they are very easy to use and store, much more so than other transom teasers I have used. We normally pull one off each corner in addition to our two bridge teasers.

Robert


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the input. I ordered one a couple days ago. It looks like something that is easy to pull in and put somewhere when chaos breaks loose and it looks effective....worth a shot.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

How far back are you pulling the moldcraft teasers?
I have been looking to add something to the spread that isn't such a hassle to handle.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

GIBBS29REG said:


> How far back are you pulling the moldcraft teasers?
> I have been looking to add something to the spread that isn't such a hassle to handle.



I would think about the same as a strip dredge or bowling pins


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

right in the prop wash. About 20' back. I bought a huge soft chugger like teaser back the late 90's that I love, but can't find them online. Head is a bout 6" in diameter and about 16" long. Wahoos attack the hell out of it.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Why dont you just make your own out of a bumper. (which I believe is what moldcraft did)


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

tyler0421 said:


> Why dont you just make your own out of a bumper. (which I believe is what moldcraft did)


 
I got the small one, 11". I thought about doing it but for 34 bucks fully rigged I don't mind buying it.


----------

